# Tunnel Booked but where do we go??



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have booked the Tunnel today for a two week tour at the end of June.

The first stop is only 30 min from Calais to watch the European tour golf and an overnight but then we are free to go anywhere. I have thought about Champagne then down and across to the Black Forest then up through Germany to Belgium but could also tag on Holland before Belgium. Any thoughts would be helpful for myself, wife and 1 year old son.

Thanks


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

If this is your first trip,I would suggest a tour of Normandy,its a good starting point.
Gary


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

how about switzerland. it is stunning


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The Moselle Valley, and stay on the Stellplatz, would be my suggestion.

It really couldn't be easier as there are Stellplatz everywhere - literally every few miles (Like every five or six in places!)

Wonderful - at least three of your beloved Moderators were there last summer, and it was great.   

Dave


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

spence said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have booked the Tunnel today for a two week tour at the end of June.
> 
> ...


by the way how much does the tunnel cost on those dates


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In a two week trip don't plan too many stops or you will not allow yourself any time for visits. Choose one small area and explore it.
Gerry


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This is the place to work out your tunnel prices -
https://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey.asp

I would go down to Colmar and work my way up through Germany , taking in Luxembourg for the fuel saving.

Would definately take in Belgium as we where suprised how much there is to do there for families, the Belgian Tourist Board to an excellent brochure on things to do and places to visit.

We liked Holland but you do need to book sites as no Aires to speak of so it depends what kind of holiday you are wanting.

If you need more info just keep asking. 

Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

[quote="

by the way how much does the tunnel cost on those dates[/quote]

Depends on how far ahead you book
Book now and dont be too fussy about the departure times and you will pay £61 each way.
Leave it till a week before you want to go and you might have to pay £200 each way.

Book Early as fred used to say.

Phill


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> The Moselle Valley, and stay on the Stellplatz, would be my suggestion.
> 
> It really couldn't be easier as there are Stellplatz everywhere - literally every few miles (Like every five or six in places!)
> 
> ...


Dave
Please explain for the benefit of me (and hopefully others) what Stellplatz are. Are these the same as aires. Its one of them things that i see mentioned but never bothered to ask what they were.

phill


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

drcotts said:


> .....Please explain for the benefit of me (and hopefully others) what Stellplatz are. Are these the same as aires. Its one of them things that i see mentioned but never bothered to ask what they were.
> 
> phill


Click on 'Articles' above and: Guide to Stellplatz
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Stellplatz
gives:
Boff's Mini-Guide to German Motorhome "Stellplatz" sites


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*normandy*

Hi Spence thats the beauty of taking your home with you.....europes your oyster.IF nothing else it will teach you how un motorhome friendly the UK is.

Last year we covered a hell of a lot of miles through France, Gernany and Scotland and as others have said already , and from personal experience
maybe its best to concentrate on a specific area eg Normandy ....as you are already out there for the golf.

We have friends who now live 30 minutes from Honfleur on the normandy coast and can highly recommend it as a stop over, then continuing right along to Bayeux .. The countryside is fantastic , with lots of Aires , municiples and good private sites to cater for your every need.

good luck

Dinger


----------

